
Mysterious glowing object suddenly appears in Earth’s orbit - jaytaylor
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/11069093/mysterious-glowing-object-appears-in-earths-orbit-scientists-baffled/
======
vanniv
Mysterious glowing object suddenly appears in Earth’s orbit -- The Sun is
there!

(please forgive terrible old internet meme humour)

To contribute something, it isn't glowing very brightly, and probably is
another temporary mini satellite. These appear somewhat often, and don't last
long before being flung back out of our orbit.

